# Dr. Z 29 als Touren/Trailbike und Größenempfehlung



## Ritzibi (18. Oktober 2013)

Servus,

ich hatte das schon mal im 29er Forum gepostet, aber ich glaube hier bin ich besser aufgehoben.
Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr mit dem DR Z 2 29?
Gibt es ja zur Zeit recht günstig als Auslaufmodell.
Fahre meist im Mittelgebirge Touren gerne auch mal Trails, aber nix halsbrecherisches, Downhill eh nicht.
Ab und zu mal in den Pfälzerwald, geile Trails gibt´s da, so nebenbei.
Bin bisher ein Liteville mit vorne hinten 140mm gefahren, hab den Federweg da aber nie ans Limit gebracht.
Bin mir nicht sicher ob da 100mm ausreichen, obwohl sich das ja durch die 29" Räder nach mehr anfühlen soll.

Größe empfiehlt Rose "L" bei meine 1,83 mit 84cm Schrittlänge.
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Mirage75 (20. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Ritzibi, ich konnte, aber als 26", M und L in Bocholt Probefahren und bei  175cm Körpergröße war M genau passend für mich und L zu groß.
Ich fahre es seid zwei jahren  und es sind keine Lager ausgeschlagen und das bei einem Gewicht von mehr als 100kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## altamann (22. Oktober 2013)

Hallo
Siehe "Wartezimmer Dr.Z" eine Seite weiter.
Gruß Altamann


----------



## JanHans (11. August 2014)

mein Dr. hat Pfunde verloren, fahrbereit ist es bei 10,8kg angekommen. Es fährt sich super! Guss aus Mexico.


----------



## Mirage75 (13. August 2014)

Hallo JanHans, das finde ich echt wenig, wenn ich meine "Wichtbrumme" mir anschaue. 
Die hat so um die 13kg. Habe aufgrund meines persönliches Gewichtes, ein wenig mehr auf Stabilität geachtet.


----------

